# JNO - Juno Minerals



## System (5 February 2021)

Juno Minerals is the sole owner of two iron ore projects in the Yilgarn region of Western Australia: the Mount Mason DSO Hematite Project, and the Mount Ida Magnetite Project.

Mount Mason is a high-grade DSO hematite mineralisation project, which is close to being a "shovel-ready" start-up, near-term project. Mount Mason has Mineral Resources of 5.9mt at 60.1% Fe.

Mount Ida is a very large deposit of magnetic lower grade iron ore that can be beneficiated to produce a high-grade premium iron concentrate, which has the potential to become a long-life tier one magnetite mine. Mount Ida has Mineral Resources of 1.85bt at 36.68% Fe.

It is anticipated that JNO will list on the ASX during March 2021.






						Home | Juno Minerals
					

Juno Minerals




					www.junominerals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 February 2021)

*Listing date*11 March 2021 #*Company contact details*www.junominerals.com.au/
Ph: =61 8 9346 5599*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration with a primary focus on exploration for iron ore.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.25*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*JNO*Capital to be Raised*$20,000,000*Expected offer close date*26 February 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *Listing date*11 March 2021 #*Company contact details*www.junominerals.com.au/
> Ph: =61 8 9346 5599*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration with a primary focus on exploration for iron ore.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.25*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*JNO*Capital to be Raised*$20,000,000*Expected offer close date*26 February 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten.




Looking to list a bit late, on 14 May at 12:00


----------



## qldfrog (12 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Looking to list a bit late, on 14 May at 12:00



timing might not be ideal..got some indirectly


----------



## noirua (24 April 2022)

Juno Minerals Limited (ASX:JNO) Stock Price & Quote Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Research Juno Minerals Limited (JNO) stock with daily updated analysis.




					simplywall.st
				




Looks to be a high risk enterprise without all that much cash available - about $7.8 million. A punt on getting two years high grade hematite sold from Mount Mason to fund the development of the much larger Mount Ida magnetite  mining operation. The gamble is on the iron ore price and the reason for the high risk.
Website:  https://www.junominerals.com.au/


----------



## noirua (30 May 2022)

Quarterly Activities Report to 31 March 2022 - Mount Mason and Mount Ida
Juno Minerals
Https://hotcopper.com.au/threads/ann-quarterly-activities-appendix-5b-cash-flow-report.6713026/?post_id=61059844​


----------

